# XMp3



## glorman (Jun 22, 2008)

Just bought an XMp3, 79.99 after rebate! What a great device, has a gorgeous display, reception is awesome, records five channels at once. Any one with an old portable should consider picking one up.


----------



## pup154 (Aug 22, 2006)

I found them on HSN for $69.99 after rebate! They come with a free home kit, a free car kit and free shipping. I bought 2 of them to replace my aging MyFi receivers and I am looking forward to getting them.


----------



## shabadoo25 (Jun 30, 2009)

Just got one with car kit from TSS-radio.com for $95 shipped. It's an awesome portable/XM player. However, it's completely unreliable as a recording device. Don't get one if you are looking for a satrad dvr.


----------

